# When does a female go into 1st Heat?



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you know when a female GR goes into their first heat? Savannah is going to be 8 months old this Friday and she hasn't gone into heat yet. I have read in books anywhere from 7-9 months, is that right? How can you tell when they are going to go into heat? I have never had a female not spayed before so this is a new experience for me.  I am already to go, I bought a cloth diaper and pads that go into it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Historically, my girls go into heat somewhere between 9 and 13 months of age. I have never had one go in as early as 6 or 7 months but I am sure there are lines that do.

My girls generally display humping and riding behavior about 6 weeks in advance of going into season. Their vulva also starts to swell, and sometimes they are, well, downright "bitchy" acting 

Some bleed like stuck pigs and are awful to deal with and others have just a few drops here and there. I can also watch how the boys behave around them, to tell if they are starting to smell good to them.

If you have neighbors, you will want to watch for visiting boys and do not let her out of your sight. It is impossible to overestimate the determination of a male dog when they know there is a bitch in season.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla came in at 6 months 2 days. was very light though-i also had diapers ready, but didn't really need them.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie was just over a year old for her first heat. She was swollen and was licking herself alot to keep herself clean and she didnt bleed very much. We did not use any diapers. During her heat that last 21 days she was very calm, cuddly and quiet.....resting alot.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks, glad to know generally what to watch out for. I'll be watching her like a hawk when she does go into heat, I was already forewarned about neighboring male dogs coming around. I was so glad we got through beginner's class without her going into heat.


----------



## Melissa Bougie (Dec 18, 2016)

*could she be in heat?*

:|i have a dog that is half golden retriever and half american bulldog, she is 6 months old, and i am seeing spots of blood on my floor, can she be in heat? just to let you know i have two cats, and i know it is not them, but could my dog be in heat? :| :|


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Melissa Bougie said:


> :|i have a dog that is half golden retriever and half american bulldog, she is 6 months old, and i am seeing spots of blood on my floor, can she be in heat? just to let you know i have two cats, and i know it is not them, but could my dog be in heat? :| :|


Yes it is definitely possible for her to be in heat. Take a paper towel and pat her between the legs, you will probably get a stain on the paper towel.

Be sure to keep her inside, she must be supervised when she goes out to potty even a fenced yard, male dogs can smell her and will go over, dig under, or go through a fence to get to her, no walks, no dog day care, absolutely no dog park trips, and no male dogs visiting your house while she is in heat, even if they are neutered. She will be in heat for almost a month.


----------

